# Man fearful of goblins, threatens to sue



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Will sue to avoid goblins*

Håkon Robertsen has refused to tear down a condemned barn for fear of reprisals from 'little people' and is ready to sue local authorities to protect the building. Robertsen continues to resist a local order to tear down the derelict structure, and is currently being fined NOK 300 (USD 47.50) a day until he flattens the barn. Local authorities first ordered the barn demolished in February 2005 after complaints from Robertsen's neighbors and a new order was passed this autumn.

Robertsen fears the consequences of tearing the building down. "I don't believe in ghosts, but underworld creatures have taken up residence in the building," Robertsen told newspaper Nordlys, referring to a term used for the fairies and goblins of Norwegian folklore.

Robertsen would not go into detail about his experiences, but said he was convinced that to comply with the order would have serious consequences for his life and health.

"A while back I removed the top of the building and that is an experience I will not repeat," he said, and points out that the barn is built on an old Viking site.

He has offered to build a solid fence around the ramshackle building so that it no longer poses a danger to anyone.

The head of the local building policy department, Mette Mohåg, told Nordlys that there was as yet no deadlock in the matter.

:googly:


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I was wondering where my lil friends went.


----------

